# P-furys Breeding Awards A Joke!



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

What's the deal with the breeding award? I can understand why I haven't received it as its hard for me to post pics ect with no computer, but jayscollision has provided pics n proof that he's spawned n raised rbp for several months now,why hasn't he received the award? Jay deserves the award just give it to him already the proofs in his thread.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Who have you requested it from?
Who have they provided proof too??

We don't give just anyone the award if they don't ask or we have a legitimate way of proving success. Spouting off in a thread like this is fine and dandy but since this is the first time I hearing about either of you requesting it and providing said proof I imagine you figured to skip a step?? I remember you saying you wanted to get it in your introduction but heard nothing from either another staff member or yourself to me requesting it/inquiring how to go about it. I take that shot personal my friend and the three people that have inquired about getting the award to me have gotten it after the proper procedure was followed. So maybe your method of getting award is the joke and not the award itself as the qualifications of it require success and proof of!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

The proofs in the next thread down! I don't care about the breeding award myself n jayscollision has nothing to do with this thread other than I sayn n think he should get it.the proofs in his thread reds breeding.don't the mods read the threads? If they did why would someone have to submit proof twice when the proofs already in the forums? Idk why your taking it personal I never said anyones name in my thread.are you a mod in breeding section? If so than you should know the proofs already up in his thread.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Also how is a member supposed to "submit proof" when the breeding award thread says contact chilidawg is he even still active on here?when I first joined there was no way for me to even message him.where does it say to contact ronin? I haven't seen it anywhere. Bakin submitted pics right here n he got the award. Jays proof is here also.


----------



## jayscollision (Apr 11, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> What's the deal with the breeding award? I can understand why I haven't received it as its hard for me to post pics ect with no computer, but jayscollision has provided pics n proof that he's spawned n raised rbp for several months now,why hasn't he received the award? Jay deserves the award just give it to him already the proofs in his thread.


 I got it bro, Thanks for lookin out. You should have one too. I've seen Bruners pics and videos and he deserves one just as much as anyone on here Shame he has no way of getting his pics online unless I post for Him.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm sorry ******* I wasn't tryn to be a dick it just seems a headline like that is the only way to get anyones attention around here.Idk maybe its the lo-fi theme I use but I have no idea who the mods are to even point anyone in the right direction. I was under the impression that the mods read the threads, Idk maybe I'm wrong(sure isn't the first time)I figured a mod had seen jays thread, if a mod had read jays thread than this thread wouldn't even exist as he woulda already received what he deserves.again I'm sorry if I offended anyone that wasn't my intention.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

BRUNER247 said:


> I'm sorry ******* I wasn't tryn to be a dick it just seems a headline like that is the only way to get anyones attention around here.Idk maybe its the lo-fi theme I use but I have no idea who the mods are to even point anyone in the right direction. I was under the impression that the mods read the threads, Idk maybe I'm wrong(sure isn't the first time)I figured a mod had seen jays thread, if a mod had read jays thread than this thread wouldn't even exist as he woulda already received what he deserves.again I'm sorry if I offended anyone that wasn't my intention.


 We didn't do anything because it wasnt asked. If you want an award to show in your sig pm a mod personally to ask. If you dont I just assume you weren't interested in the award as all it is is a thing in your sig so other members can see your accomplishments on this site.

Once he contacted me yesterday i think and i gave it to him as soon as i saw the pm. I saw the thread along time ago, but unless he pm's a mod i dobut somebody would hand it out as personally im not going to spend time getting the image code for somebody who i don't even know if they care if they have the award or not.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

BRUNER247 said:


> The proofs in the next thread down! I don't care about the breeding award myself n jayscollision has nothing to do with this thread other than I sayn n think he should get it.the proofs in his thread reds breeding.don't the mods read the threads? If they did why would someone have to submit proof twice when the proofs already in the forums? Idk why your taking it personal I never said anyones name in my thread.are you a mod in breeding section? If so than you should know the proofs already up in his thread.


There are alot of things in the forums, but it doesnt mean I actually go through and read it all. I was aware he bred them, but he didnt say he wanted the award at a time when he raised them long enough to qualify.

Most effienent way would be a pm

Say something like this

"If you dont mind can you please send me a breeding award. 
Heres my thread showing proof:

LINK"

In this alone you directly showed you want the award for your sig and you show your proof.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I think the problem with contacting me is that you didn't spell the name right. I'm "ChilDawg," not "ChiliDawg." And I don't read all the threads, so I'm happy to take PMs if people have a thread full of proof.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Cluster I use the lo-fi so I don't see no avatars, signatures, n whatnot, I see the threads n posts n about half the pics n videos.PMing a mod(even if I did know who they are)would take forever to even find that members username n profile let alone PM them.I didn't know the threads weren't read by mods n I assumed that a thread that's been ongoing with 7pages of posts was considered "submitting to a mod" as its right there for the whole world to see.sorry cluster I figured there were more mods patroling this area n would see the proof n give it to him as it was discussed several times in the thread.I'm on these forums on a phone, helping members(tryn to anyhow)n to meet some cool keepers.I thought jay deserves the award the proofs there I was bringing it to someones attention.maybe you all should switch over to lo-fi theme for a minute n step into what I see or better yet get on your phone n try it.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I sure I found the right chilidawg regardless of how I spelled it, if I recall right your email says unavailable n the other name that WAS in the pinned breeding award thread that guy was said not to be around much anymore.I haven't PMed one member since ive joined(replied to a few)I don't even see I have a message for weeks on end.I don't have time for all the PM crap. I'm a dick I'm done.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i dont see why your getting so irate over the whole situation. got nothing to do with you.

jayscollision should of just sent a pm to one of the mods. anyway hes got it now. and well done to him for breeding


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

@Bruner : seriously, your attitude with a topic start like this is pretty annoying. And that said by me, not the most polite and patient guy myself, means something.

So you have a problem because you use the lo-fi ? That's your own decision, however you decide to start blaming the mods for the problems that causes for you ?

Relax and switch to normal skin instead of lo-fi...


----------



## jayscollision (Apr 11, 2010)

CombiChrist said:


> @Bruner : seriously, your attitude with a topic start like this is pretty annoying. And that said by me, not the most polite and patient guy myself, means something.
> 
> So you have a problem because you use the lo-fi ? That's your own decision, however you decide to start blaming the mods for the problems that causes for you ?
> 
> Relax and switch to normal skin instead of lo-fi...


Can't we all just get along lmao.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

BRUNER247 said:


> Cluster I use the lo-fi so I don't see no avatars, signatures, n whatnot, I see the threads n posts n about half the pics n videos.PMing a mod(even if I did know who they are)would take forever to even find that members username n profile let alone PM them.I didn't know the threads weren't read by mods n I assumed that a thread that's been ongoing with 7pages of posts was considered "submitting to a mod" as its right there for the whole world to see.sorry cluster I figured there were more mods patroling this area n would see the proof n give it to him as it was discussed several times in the thread.I'm on these forums on a phone, helping members(tryn to anyhow)n to meet some cool keepers.I thought jay deserves the award the proofs there I was bringing it to someones attention.maybe you all should switch over to lo-fi theme for a minute n step into what I see or better yet get on your phone n try it.


Some mods are: (spellings probably off)

Redneckroin
Joedisslmpls
ksls
childawg
DJ ROOMBA
Hyphen......

Creating a thread is showing proof not submitting it. I probably did read before he had interest in the award, but the award is given after 2 months of raising them so earlier in the thread he wouldnt even qualify. Later Im not going to remember whats said months ago and like i said opersonally i and im sure many other members and mods scan through the threads rather then reading every post. If somebody wants a mod to read one post out of the 100 then pm the mod with that one post or it will most liklely just be overlooded.

i know your on lofi which really sucks so this is more to anybody interested in the award. i don't even know how you send pms with lofi so its fine you started this but you come off pretty aggrivated for for no real reason


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Everyone can take what I said anyway they want but the fact remains I'm here to help fellow members n that's what I did, did I go about it wrong?probably. But ill do it again if need be. I'm not mad or pissy in the slightest bit.I said I was sorry if I offended anyone that wasn't my intention.I have better things to do today than explain myself like deliever a 100rbp.


----------

